# My New GP100....



## Trainerx8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just picked her up today! An early BDAY to myself 
My 1st Ruger...can't wait to take her to the range now.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats....sharp looking pistol, awaiting a range report....JJ


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Trainerx8 said:


> Just picked her up today! An early BDAY to myself
> My 1st Ruger...can't wait to take her to the range now.


I have the same gun in blue, get used to shooting it then get yourself a Wilson Combat spring kit, will lighten the trigger pull and have a nice clean crisp break.


----------



## Trainerx8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank, I will be looking for upgrades soon....the trigger upgrade will probably be the first from what I've been hearing and seeing on youtube.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a great revolver.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got one a year ago - exactly like yours. It was recommended to me at an LGS as I was looking for a 686. To me, the GP100 looks and feels more substantial and rugged. I also liked the idea of saving about $250 over the price of a 686. The only thing about the GP100 is that, if you shake the gun, there's a little rattle inside. I'm told this is normal and is not a problem.... still bugs me a little bit.

I just put 100 rounds through mine on Monday. I shoot it better than all my other guns. It really like the trigger, balance, and grip. Double action is easy to deal with and there's not much recoil, for what it is.

The only upgrade I did was to replace the front sight blade. I got a red Ruger blade -- it was inexpensive and easy to install. I was going to replace the grips with wood, but the stock rubber grips feel great.

Enjoy and be safe!


----------

